# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Mit oder ohne www

## noox

Bei downhill-rangers.com verwende ich keine www. So wie's auf den Shirts und Aufklebern drauf ist. Beim Downhill-Board habe ich bis jetzt immer www verwendet, mich allerdings nicht darauf festgelegt. Das sollte man aber machen. Es soll möglichst nur eine Version geben. D.h. wenn man ohne www auf eine Seite zugreift, sollte man auf die Version mit www weitergeleitet werden oder umgekehrt. Auch zusätzliche Domains sollten immer weitergeleitet werden. Auf das Forum kommt man ja auch mit downhill-forum.com. Oder auf downhill-rangers.com mit downhill-racing.com.

D.h. ich muss mich entweder auf downhill-board.com oder www.downhill-board.com festlegen. Meine Argumente dafür oder dagegen sind:

Ohne www schaut meiner Meinung nach besser aus. Mir gefällt das www nicht wirklich.

Für www spricht: Das Forum (und damit auch viele andere Foren) kann downhill-board.com nicht automatisch in eine Link umwandeln. www.downhill-board.com schon. Unter www kennt man das Board schon und viele eingehende Links zeigen auf www.downhill-board.com

Achtung: Wenn ich mich auf eine Version festlege, gelangt man über die andere trotzdem noch auf die Seite. Man bekommt keine Fehler, sondern wird automatisch weitergeleitet.

Was meint ihr? Vielleicht fällt mir dann die Entscheidungsfindung leichter.

Wer sich mehr für das Thema interessiert. Ich hab einen Blog-Eintrag dazu geschrieben: Mit oder ohne www.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Ich würde dir ja sex.downhill-rangers.com empfehlen dann steigen sicher die Zugriffe  :Yay2:

----------


## klamsi

hm...vl. versteh ichs ja nur nicht ganz aber is es für die nutzung des forums usw. nicht egal welche version ?

falls ja dann würd ich einfach die nehmen die besser gefällt  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Ja Sex zieht immer  :Wink:  

Am Anfang von dh-rangers.com habe ich ja immer geschaut, was die User so gesucht haben, wenn sie auf unsere Seite kommen. Und ich hab damals eine Liste der geilsten Suchbegriffe zusammengestellt:




> die geilsten pu ssis
> f*cken in innsbruck und tirol
> ganz coole p*rn* seiten
> stadt-land-fluss-spiel
> geile bilder zum mailen
> free hugh tits
> www.private seitensprünge
> Kick arse mountain bikes
> handj*bs
> ...


Die Unterschiede zwischen mit und ohne www habe ich eh oben beschrieben. Was mir etwas Sorgen macht: Unser Forum wird ja auch häufig in anderen Foren verlinkt. Und wenn dann jemand dort die URL ohne www eingibt, wird nicht automatisch ein Link draus. (Außer man gibt http:// dazu). Und das ist eher wieder schlecht.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Wie kannst du nachsehen was die User gesucht haben?

----------


## noox

Wenn ein Webbrowser einen Request an eine Webseite macht, dann schickt er dabei ein paar Daten mit. Und wenn der User auf einen Link klickt, dann wird der verlinkten Seite der Referrer mitübergeben. Also von woher der Link und der User gekommen ist. Und wenn der Link von Suchmaschinen kommt, dann werden da auch die Suchbegriffe mitübergeben. 

Der Referrer wird aber nur übergeben, wenn man auf einen Link klickt. Wechselt man anders auf eine andere Webseite, erfährt das die neue Seite nicht, woher man gekommen ist. 

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Referrer

Log-File-Analyze-Software kann dann aus dem Referrer die Suchbegriffe rausfiltern und anzeigen. 

Die Top-Keywords des letzten Monats z.B. waren:



> downhill board
> dh rangers
> sunn radical evo
> downhill
> downhill rangers
> downhillboard
> commencal meta 4x
> dh board
> corratec c-two geometrie
> ...

----------


## Pinzgauner

Schon klar! Aber wieso finden User bei Suchbegriffen wie "f*cken in innsbruck und tirol" Links welche auf deine Seite verweisen?

----------


## noox

Naja, im Gästebuch ist es da schon hin und wieder a bissl zugangen... Der eine schreibt: "Des rad ist so geil". Und der nächste "Servas ihr Pussies". Und schon wird man unter geile pussies gefunden  :Wink:

----------


## 4x_racer

Ohne www !!!


.com am schluss sagt alles...

----------


## mankra

Mit www, ohne bringt mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.

----------


## 4x_racer

> Mit www, ohne bringt mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.


Naja wie auch immer, viele Firmen, Teams, Gruppen nehmen einfach .com am Schluss ohne www. am Anfang...








> Naja, im Gästebuch ist es da schon hin und wieder a bissl zugangen... Der eine schreibt: "Des rad ist so geil". Und der nächste "Servas ihr Pussies". Und schon wird man unter geile pussies gefunden


Interessante Theorie, lol i hau mir  :Lol:

----------


## Bine

also ich kann nur so viel sagen: für internet user, die sich jetzt nicht so gut auskennen ist denke ich MIT www besser.
da so gut wie jeder einfach das www am anfang eingibt. so auch ich zbsp.
geb immer www.dh-rangers.com ein!

----------


## georg

Wenn es für das Cookie Problem eine Lösung gibt würde ich das ohne www machen.
In Foren wird doch meistens reinkopiert und ob die Leute Adressen wenn sie reingetippt werden mit www oder ohne reinschreiben hängt sicherlich nicht damit zusammen wie sie tatsächlich aussieht.

Apropos: Wenn man in deinem Blog den Link noox.at/2008-09-30/domainname...masters/tools/ folgt kommt man auf die Seite, dass der Eintrag nicht gefunden wurde. Damit nicht genug, hast du dort auch einen Tippfehler: _Nichts gefunden
Es wurden keien Artikel gefunden._




> Interessante Theorie, lol i hau mir


 Nix Theorie. Fakt. Woher soll ein robot wissen was zusammengehört und was nicht? Die können - wie viele User - ja nicht sinnerfassend lesen. Noch nicht.

----------


## noox

Danke wegen dem Link-Fehler. 

Apropos Fakt:

Damals war das Internet noch so klein und die Suchalgorithmen noch nicht so ausgereift. Deswegen gab's dann leichter solche Suchergebnisse. Außerdem freute ich mich damals über 100 Besucher am Tag. Heute schaue ich mir nicht 1000 bis 1500 Log-Einträge von Leuten an, die pro Tag via Suchmaschine auf unsere Seite gekommen sind.

----------


## skimp

warum forwardest ned von downhill-board.com auf www.downhill-board.com?
einfach nen cname anlegen und die sache hat sich..
dann sind beide versionen gültig..

extern würde ich downhill-board.com kommunizieren, verweisende websites sollen weiterhin mit www. verlinken..

mittlerweile werden sehr viele urls ohne www benutzt, weils einfach trendiger aussieht.. die dh/fr zielgruppe is eh sehr internet-affin und kennt sich schon aus.. die zielgruppe 60+ sprichst eh mit den rangers / dem board nicht an..

----------


## Pinzgauner

Noox und seine Zielgruppe stimmen halt altersmäßig nicht mehr überein  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Forwarden mach ich natürlich eh. (steht im ersten Absatz - aber vielleicht net ganz klar). 

D.h. verlinken kann man mit www.downhill-board.com oder downhill-board.com. Und kommunizieren kann man downhill-board.com (was ich eh schon häufig mache. 

Die Frage ist jetzt, was in der Adresszeile des Browser stehen soll. Mit oder ohne? D.h. mit auf ohne weiterleiten oder umgehrt. Bei downhill-rangers.com (der neuen Url für die Hauptseite) habe ich ich schon fix für die Version OHNE www entschieden.

für OHNE WWW spricht:
- ist trendiger, gefällt mir besser
- würde zu downhill-rangers.com (ohne www) besser passen

für MIT WWW spricht:
- sicher kein Problem mit eingehenden Links
- viele verlinken schon mit www.downhill-board.com. Und auch wenn Google sagt, sie verknüpfen das - so ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.

Ist so a emotionale Entscheidung. Herz sagt ohne, Hirn mit. Aber irgendwie tendiere ich jetzt schon mehr zu ohne.

----------


## mario

ihr seits wie a paar alte weiber beim nähkränzchen!
über solche obauninteressanten sachen an fred auf machn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mario

> Ist so a emotionale Entscheidung. Herz sagt ohne, Hirn mit. Aber irgendwie tendiere ich jetzt schon mehr zu ohne.


hahaaaaaaaaaa

hast du überhaupt ka schamgefühl oda so was??
des gibs ja net,i biag mi vor lachn :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Am besten sind die, die Threads kommentieren, die sie eigentlich überhaupt nicht interessieren.... (den Rest spar ich mir jetzt).

Nur soviel: Handlungsbedarf besteht. So wie's jetzt ist, ist's nicht optimal gelöst, da es verschiedene URLs für gleichen Inhalt gibt. Und wenn man das bereinigt, wird sich das positiv auf Suchmaschinen auswirken. Was sich dann wieder auf die Anzahld er Besucher und damit auf meine Kohle auswirkt.

----------


## Bine

also ich würde auf t-shirts, westen, visitenkarten oder was auch immer...das IMMER OHNE www schreiben,weils besser ausschaut!
allerdings ist für MICH dann klar, wenn ich diese website dann aufrufe, dass ich automatisch WWW eingebe.

das ist jetzt nur meine meinung, ohne mich auszukennen und ohne berücksichtung von vor-und nachteilen mit oder ohne.
ich denke aber, dass es vielen  leuten so gehen wird wie mir bei der benutzung!

----------


## noox

gib z.B. mal www.downhill-rangers.com ein. Dann kommst du automatisch auf downhill-rangers.com. Und umgekehrt kann man's genauso machen. Also ist es egal was man eingibt. Es geht nur darum, was in der Adresszeile angezeigt wird. Was in Suchmaschinen eingetragen und angezeigt wird.

----------


## pAz

ohne www.

----------


## skimp

in der adresszeile sollte natürlich www stehen..
schon aus historischen gründen..

----------

